# boat canoe storage



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a 12 foot boat that I always stored in the big garage at my folks along with the little canoe.
We sold the folks place when Mom passed so now I had a 12ft extra wide boat and a 15ft canoe to figure out how to store. I have the big canoe hanging from the rafters in the pole barn but there isn't rook to do that with the boat and little canoe. 
Ideas?

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Can you stand the boat up in the pole barn?


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

my place in florida? : ) can you hang it on the outside wall? i have done that before, just to keep it off the ground.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess it would depend on what the boat and canoe are made of? 
My 17' aluminum canoe gets kept on 2 saw-horses just outside of the drip edge of my pole barn. 
In turn my "plastic" kayak gets stored in my cellar on a moving blanket, but kept during the useable season hanging on the wall in the garage.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No room inside the pole barn, Have antique farm tractors, lawn tractors and a car in there. Bikes and parts hanging from the rafters as well as honey buckets stored above the rafters. I also have honey supers and deep hive bodies stored in there.
the roof is steel so the snow slides off in a rush when it goes so I can't make hangers on the out side walls. 
Boat is alum with wood seats, canoes are a ABS type light weight material 67 ponds for the 17 foot.
I want to be able to tie them down if out side so the wind can't get ahold and blow them around

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

for the aluminum boat while outside isn't idea upside down on a set of posts to get it a few feet up so that the air gets around it and the seats stay dry then you can strap it down also , if the canoes where aluminum the same but since they are light weight poly of some sort , they need to be out of the sun , UV eats poly canoes


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Decided I am going to build a play house for the grand kids sort of like my front yard deer blind. Just add a low rail for the boat and one above for the canoes. The kids house will be a full 8' x 5' for them to play in and I can even double it up as a back yard deer blind.





 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i would invest in some sheeting or tin to cover down the sides a bit maybe make the opening to put them in on the north side so that the sun doesn't hit them 

we used to go to a camp that had a bout 20 old town discovery canoes that they left out on the beach all summer overturned you could grab paddles and a life vest and use them any time , in a few seasons you could see the age pointing out newer from older by how much they had faded , but it is more than fading it weakens the poly over time , they were being used every day and weekly for a river trip and were just replaced every so many years as most equipment is at a resort

my old town Penobscot 17 lives in the dark the attic of my shed looks like the day i picked it up almost 15 years later , all it's character can be found on the underside from the trips it has been on


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've seen a stand built with a poles in the center and racks that stick out both sides for boat and canoe storage. Two old telephone poles and some 2"x 6"s for the racks. 

You could put a simple sloping roof on the top to keep the sun off the canoe.


----------

